# Baking substrate



## cornking4 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry if there's already been a topic about this, but what is the best temperature and time to bake cypress mulch and peat moss at? I've heard 300 degrees fahrenheit for 15 minutes most commonly, but does anyone else have different recommendations? I'm going to buy a disposable turkey pan, any other suggestions?


----------



## preston897 (Mar 25, 2010)

i have heard 350 for 1 minute


----------



## wyattroa (Mar 26, 2010)

I put mine in the oven for 30 minutes at 350. This way I was positive everything was dead. I also put all other objects from the cage in the oven as well for the same amount of time. I had bugs though in my cage and had to do a major cleaning job.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Mar 26, 2010)

I heard 250 for 2 hours for drift wood and such that I found. I like the idea of a half hour rather than two hours though lol.


----------

